# Dan Cohen 5x5x5 avg WR!



## Hakan (Mar 21, 2009)

UPenn Spring competition 2009

Dan Cohen 5x5x5
1:16.53 
1:17.53
(1:13.96) SO CLOSE
(1:22.??)
1:16.18

1:16.75 avg!

Congratulations Dan!


----------



## jcuber (Mar 21, 2009)

I knew this was coming!


----------



## coinman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, that's pretty consistent!

Congratulations Dan!


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 21, 2009)

Aww... The 1:13.96 is really so close!

Congratulations for breaking the WR with 4 seconds!


----------



## jcuber (Mar 21, 2009)

I know someone has videos, I'd like to see his angry reaction on the 1:13.96!


----------



## Kian (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW. He didn't just break it. He CRUSHED it. Great to see, Dan! Congratulations!


----------



## Edmund (Mar 21, 2009)

w00t Dan


----------



## jcuber (Mar 21, 2009)

Now he has the hardest challenge of all-beating himself!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 21, 2009)

Finally! (message too short)


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 21, 2009)

Great job, that's just amazing (not that I'm surprised, of course).


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 21, 2009)

YES!! congrats Dan!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats  Knew you'd get it!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, pick up and drop the cube faster, Dan.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 21, 2009)

congradulations thats great! I wish I was there


----------



## blah (Mar 21, 2009)

That, by the way, killed the UWR too.

Edit: bigcubes.com > AvG


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 21, 2009)

Not bad. I've seen worse.
Truly awesome btw =P


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 21, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Wow, pick up and drop the cube faster, Dan.



If he had done that, he probably could have taken the WR single too.

Great job on the WR average, but better luck next time for the single.


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, Dan. Congrats man, that is impressive.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I know someone has videos, I'd like to see his angry reaction on the 1:13.96!



he actually wasn't all that pissed lol he looked somewhat happy...then he noticed that he was around 0.68 seconds off of the WR... then he was a bit angry lol


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2009)

Heh, I finally didn't do bad. About the single, it was sort of hard to concentrate with 15 people going "omg he's doing so well" while trying to solve. Maybe I'll break it next week.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2009)

blah said:


> That, by the way, killed the UWR too.
> 
> Edit: bigcubes.com > AvG


No, bigcubes.com < AvG (smaller is better in times ). But I seriously doubt the method matters that much in this case. Dan has just practised like crazy and surpassed everyone else by far. His centers, edges and especially his 3x3x3 are all amazingly fast AND consistent

Congratulations Dan. I hope you will not loose your motivation now that you have the WR. I am looking forward to sub 1:15 averages.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> and especially his 3x3x3 are all amazingly fast AND consistent.



Nah, my 3x3 wasn't particularly fast this time. All except the 1:22 had sub-1 reductions (one was at 50s apparently). It was hard to focus on 3x3 with all the ppl whispering about what I was doing


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! Congrats! Nice solves!  
Too bad I couldn't be there today because I had my science fair today. I'm pretty happy about my performance there. (Waits to results tomorrow...)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Heh, I finally didn't do bad. About the single, it was sort of hard to concentrate with 15 people going "omg he's doing so well" while trying to solve. Maybe I'll break it next week.



I hope so - I'd love to see it in person.

Maybe next week you can get records in all the big cubes.

Very awesome job, Dan! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Faz (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice!
Yu and Hsuan need to get faster.

PS: 999 posts.


----------



## chevyLi (Mar 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Very nice!
> Yu and Hsuan need to get faster.
> 
> PS: 999 posts.




No. They just need more competitions...


----------



## jcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

Still no videos?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 22, 2009)

Flooom got at least the 1:13 on tape. There were a couple of other solves i think he got. They should be up at some point.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Very nice!
> Yu and Hsuan need to get faster.
> 
> PS: 999 posts.



omg hes never going to post again!

lets all make fun of him because he wond to anything about it


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!
> ...



Huhaha..ha?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 24, 2009)

Any vids up yet? I am impatient.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 5, 2009)

Come on someone post videos


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2009)

They were posted weeks ago in the video gallery...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 5, 2009)

Heh, I never even seen this thread.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11238


----------

